
LiberTweet is out: Let's Free Twitter once for all - gumbo
http://www.buildnrun.com/long-tweet-with-libertweet-android-chrome/
======
adrockdust
Why do I want to post a longer Tweet? And if I do, why don't I just post
somewhere else and link it on Twitter?

~~~
gumbo
Sometimes you want say one more sentences or two. Would you create a webpage
just for that?

~~~
adrockdust
I guess not. But isn't that what your service is basically doing? And why
wouldn't I just break it into two Tweets?

~~~
gumbo
The service don't break it into tweets. It automaticaly create "that page" and
add a link to it. Now this is the "short answer", if it the person reading
tour tweet also happen to have the extension, he don't need to leave the
browser to see the "longer version".

You should definitely try it and see how practical it is.

